# 16 years ago today



## ReformedWretch (Jul 1, 2005)

Andrea (my wife) and I got married. We were ninteen years old and the first year or two was a struggle, that I can attest! But the Lord has been with us and we are very happy today. While our adopted daughter is twenty-two, I can't believe it is possible for us to have a sixteen year old child had my wife gotten pregnant after we married! 

We first met in 1986 at Hershey Park outside the main gates at a large tower that plays music. Some guy was trying to sell her watch! He actually had them pinned inside his jacket and swore they were real Rolex's! 

My then future wife called me over to deal with "Rollie Rolex" (yes he was actually calling himself that!)

Here we are in the exact same spot 19 years later!





[Edited on 7-1-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## just_grace (Jul 1, 2005)

*Sweet...*

Happy anniversary, 

Are you off to a romantic candle lit restaurant tonight?

God bless you both and your family!

That offer of the html editing software is still up if you want it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 1, 2005)

I work tonight sadly. I would like to call off but don't know if I can do that or even should. I appreciate the offer but Front Page is going ok for me at the moment.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats, Adam! Happy anniversary!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## Augusta (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy anniversary!! God Bless you guys.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 1, 2005)

!!!CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 1, 2005)

Ha, cool smiley there! Thanks


----------



## believer (Jul 1, 2005)

*Sixteen Years Ago.........*

Adam...........I was only 38 yrs. old on your wedding day.........May God Bless you and Andy today and every day....Mom


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool - congratulations!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 2, 2005)

rollie rolex


----------

